# 747 servicing- before you buy



## newbie30 (Jun 28, 2007)

Have had ours for a year now and love it to bits. Done nearly 8000 miles in it and been to Holland Belgium and France.
Not too many niggles. Got the water ingress job sorted altho the silicon makes a mess- not ideal...

Anyway if you are thinking of buying one just remember that because its massive it wont fit at every fiat service centre. We are based near Bracknell - too big for Basinstoke and Slough and guildford - fortunately there is a commercials at Reading that doesnt advertise doing motorhomes but they do and its near - otherwise we'd have ben driving to southampton for servicing.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes I know the problems with this.I was travelling 120 miles + round trip for services ect,until a new one opened nearer to home.  Will now do around 50 miles there and back. 8) 

steve


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Just need to check that bit of riveting around the wing root and you're sorted...


----------

